
Show HN: A new marketplace for developers - sahawneh
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/dust-2
======
iamNumber4
Yeah, good luck getting developers to work days on end to create a MVP for a
founder at 200 or 450 bucks. My going development rate is 265 an hour. Also a
MVP in 2 days is not likely or feasable, a demo with smoke and mirrors to show
to vc or angels. MVP "Minimal Viable Product" means a working version ready
for sale with the minimal set of features to make the product a reality.

My 2 cents is connect founders and Developers to make a match for long term
projects, Match a CEO, CFO, and CTO. Work on building founder Teams, not
trying to to match a wantrapanuer who doesn't value a Software engineers time
and abilities is not willing to pay for that.

~~~
sahawneh
There's a slice of the market around the world that charges $15 - $20 an hour
and is just as ambitious as you are. In 20 - 30 hours of work, you can build a
pretty decent MVP that is enough to test out your idea.

~~~
iamNumber4
If it is a test of ideas, it's a demo or proof of concept and not a MVP. Again
MVP is ready for sale with minimum features. also at 15-20 an hour you get
what you pay for. Quality will be lacking and you won't have a good foundation
to build a business on.

20-30 hours - does this include a Unit test framework, a code review process,
QC front end testing, security considerations, documentation? Probably not.
Again you get what you pay for.

if you cut too many corners, you will have a circle and it will eventually
come back on you, which you will pay for your decisions.

